# Questions on smoking a Pork Loin



## shea1973 (Sep 12, 2016)

It has been awhile since I have been to the forums and smoked something.  Last time I smoked anything was last December and was a Goose.  So I decided I needed to get back to smoking again and plan on smoking a Pork Loin!

It has been forever since I have smoked one  and have forgotten how.  I read up and said you smoke it till about 160, about 1.5 hours per pound, which my Pork Loin is a small one at about 3 pounds.  I plan on putting McComicks Apple Rub on it and wrapping the 3 pound pork loin in Bacon.  So my questions are is about 4.5 hours for the 3 pound pork loin about right for the cooking time?  Also should I wrap it up in bacon at the beginning or wait and wrap it up in bacon later?  I have also read you should pull it out and let it rest for awhile before serving, so when should I pull it out and how long do I let it rest?  

Thank you for any help you can give me!  

Shea


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 12, 2016)

S1973, IMHO I would take your loin to 145ish for the IT. I cook mine at 225* and a 5 pounder takes around 4 hours.Hopefully you have a Maverick to monitor your temps.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2016)

I pull mine out at 140 & let it rest on the counter for 1/2 hour.

The carryover cooking will bring it up to 145, which is the safe temp for pork.

Here's one I smoked not too long ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244199/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view

Al


----------



## shea1973 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you both for your help and especially the link!  Just one last question, I want to wrap the loin in bacon.  Do I need to do that at the beginning or later on in the smoking process?:  The bacon I have is pretty thin bacon.  

Thank you

Shea


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2016)

Shea1973 said:


> Thank you both for your help and especially the link!  Just one last question, I want to wrap the loin in bacon.  Do I need to do that at the beginning or later on in the smoking process?:  The bacon I have is pretty thin bacon.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Shea


Hi Shea!!

Like said above----I'd only go to 145°. We used to take Pork Loin to 160° when the USDA said 160° was safe for Pork. That was usually pretty Dry!!

Then they changed about 5 years ago, and said 145° is safe---Much better!! Nice and Juicy!!

I can't help you with when to put the Bacon on Pork Loin. I don't do it, because much of the Great outer bark flavor goes to the Bacon then.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2016)

Shea1973 said:


> Thank you both for your help and especially the link!  Just one last question, I want to wrap the loin in bacon.  Do I need to do that at the beginning or later on in the smoking process?:  The bacon I have is pretty thin bacon.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Shea


If your going to wrap it in bacon then do it in the beginning, otherwise it won't get done.

The thinner the better.

Al


----------



## david what (Sep 12, 2016)

I cook a lot of pork loins, and here is what I do. I marinate them over night in apple juice and a tablespoon of rub. I use a large plastic bag I get from work, but you could use a big pan then cover with saran wrap.
Take it out of the marinade about 30 min prior to putting it on the smoker. Pat dry, rub with mustard and your chosen rub. I bring the smoker temp to 275 and place the loin in the smoker for about 20 min then lower the temp to 240. I smoke them at 240 till the IT reaches 140 to max 145. I then let it rest in an ice chest for at least 30 minutes covered. The higher initial temp will help to glaze/sear the rub to the loin.
Most of mine are in the 4-5 lb range and take about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## shea1973 (Sep 13, 2016)

Okay thank you all, I plan on smoking it this Saturday.  I think I am going to skip the bacon!


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 13, 2016)

I also do a lot of loin.  I buy a full loin then cut it in thirds so they will fit in my vacuum tumbler. I usually tumble them for about 30 minutes with my marinade.  I usually just use about equal parts of teriyaki sauce and apple juice. I remove from tumbler straight to smoker rack, still dripping marinade.  A sprinkle som of my rum on the top then into a 230* smoker until IT is 145.  Seems to me that only takes about two hours, but it could be a little longer as a really don't pay attention to the time that close.













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 4, 2015


----------

